# 2008 Microskiff.com Shallow Water Challenge



## iMacattack

I'm in!


----------



## Garry

I'm in!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

Almost forgot. I am in too ;D


----------



## costefishnt

ok then


----------



## MATT

me too
I am in


----------



## JRH

I'm in.

But is any of the below negotiable? [smiley=tongueout.gif]




> *WAIVER, RELEASE OF LIABILITY, AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE*
> 
> In consideration of being allowed to participate in any way in microskiff.com's sport fishing activities, web site, or related events and activities, the User agrees to the following:
> 
> 1. I acknowledge and fully understand that I will be engaging in activities that involve risk of damage to personal property, or serious injury, including permanent disability and death, and severe social and economic losses which might result not only from my own actions, inactions or negligence, but the actions, inactions or negligence of others, as a result of boating, fishing, wading in the water and swimming, including but not limited to perils of sea and waterways, acts of other participants, adverse sea and weather conditions, and I hereby assume complete responsibility and liability for such risks. Further, there may be other risks not known or not reasonably foreseeable at this time.
> 2. I do hereby release, waive, discharge and COVENANT NOT TO SUE microskiff.com, its directors, agents, employees, sponsors or any other individual in any way associated with microskiff.com, all of which are hereinafter referred to as 'Releasees', from any and all liability to me, my heirs and next of kin for any and all claims, demands, losses or damages on account of injury, including death or damage to property, caused or alleged to be caused in whole or in part by the negligence or any other actions of the Releasees or otherwise.
> 3. I KNOWINGLY AND FREELY ASSUME ALL SUCH RISKS, both known and unknown, EVEN IF ARISING FROM THE NEGLIGENCE OF THE RELEASEES or others, and assume full responsibility for my participation.
> 4. I certify that my physical condition and training are adequate to enable me to compete safely in microskiff.com events.
> 5. I hereby grant full permission to microskiff.com any and all of the sponsors of this event or their representatives to use any photographs, video, or any other records of this event for any purpose whatever.
> 6. All prizes may be subject to federal and/or state taxes. microskiff.com assumes no responsibility for failure to report awarded prizes.
> 7. This waiver may not be modified in any way. If any part of this waiver is determined to be invalid by law, all other parts of this waiver shall remain valid and enforceable.
> 8. I hereby warrant and represent that I am over 18 years of age and have agreed to this WAIVER, RELEASE OF LIABILITY AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE freely and voluntarily.
> 
> I HAVE READ THE ABOVE TERMS, WAIVER, RELEASE OF LIABILITY, AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE, AND UNDERSTAND THAT I HAVE GIVEN UP SUBSTANTIAL RIGHTS BY SIGNING IT ELECTRONICALLY, AND ELECTRONICALLY SIGNED IT FREELY AND VOLUNTARILY BY INDICATING MY INTENT TO PARTICIPATE BELOW AND/OR BY SUBMITTING A PHOTOS AS INDICATED IN THE RULES LISTED HERE.


----------



## gregT

I'm in


----------



## ucfsae81

I'm in

are catfish wildcards?


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I'm in
> 
> are catfish wildcards?


Not even if its an IGFA record. ;D


----------



## Guest

> I'm in.
> 
> But is any of the below negotiable? [smiley=tongueout.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WAIVER, RELEASE OF LIABILITY, AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE*
> 
> In consideration of being allowed to participate in any way in microskiff.com's sport fishing activities, web site, or related events and activities, the User agrees to the following:
> 
> 1. I acknowledge and fully understand that I will be engaging in activities that involve risk of damage to personal property, or serious injury, including permanent disability and death, and severe social and economic losses which might result not only from my own actions, inactions or negligence, but the actions, inactions or negligence of others, as a result of boating, fishing, wading in the water and swimming, including but not limited to perils of sea and waterways, acts of other participants, adverse sea and weather conditions, and I hereby assume complete responsibility and liability for such risks. Further, there may be other risks not known or not reasonably foreseeable at this time.
> 2. I do hereby release, waive, discharge and COVENANT NOT TO SUE microskiff.com, its directors, agents, employees, sponsors or any other individual in any way associated with microskiff.com, all of which are hereinafter referred to as 'Releasees', from any and all liability to me, my heirs and next of kin for any and all claims, demands, losses or damages on account of injury, including death or damage to property, caused or alleged to be caused in whole or in part by the negligence or any other actions of the Releasees or otherwise.
> 3. I KNOWINGLY AND FREELY ASSUME ALL SUCH RISKS, both known and unknown, EVEN IF ARISING FROM THE NEGLIGENCE OF THE RELEASEES or others, and assume full responsibility for my participation.
> 4. I certify that my physical condition and training are adequate to enable me to compete safely in microskiff.com events.
> 5. I hereby grant full permission to microskiff.com any and all of the sponsors of this event or their representatives to use any photographs, video, or any other records of this event for any purpose whatever.
> 6. All prizes may be subject to federal and/or state taxes. microskiff.com assumes no responsibility for failure to report awarded prizes.
> 7. This waiver may not be modified in any way. If any part of this waiver is determined to be invalid by law, all other parts of this waiver shall remain valid and enforceable.
> 8. I hereby warrant and represent that I am over 18 years of age and have agreed to this WAIVER, RELEASE OF LIABILITY AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE freely and voluntarily.
> 
> I HAVE READ THE ABOVE TERMS, WAIVER, RELEASE OF LIABILITY, AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE, AND UNDERSTAND THAT I HAVE GIVEN UP SUBSTANTIAL RIGHTS BY SIGNING IT ELECTRONICALLY, AND ELECTRONICALLY SIGNED IT FREELY AND VOLUNTARILY BY INDICATING MY INTENT TO PARTICIPATE BELOW AND/OR BY SUBMITTING A PHOTOS AS INDICATED IN THE RULES LISTED HERE.
Click to expand...


JRH,

Is it OK for me to agree to this or is this Brew's territory. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ucfsae81

> I'm in
> 
> are catfish wildcards?
> 
> 
> 
> Not even if its an IGFA record.  ;D
Click to expand...


thats funny

but it's such a big sport that gander mountain has 2 different mag's dedicated to the sport of catfishin


----------



## chandler27

Im in!!! 

Ron, give me a call some time and we'll go out and catch everything in one day ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

I'm in too!


----------



## Weedy

I'm in, thanks as always Tom.


----------



## rcmay

I know it says any skiff is eligible, does that include me? If so, Im in!


----------



## mygheenoe1

_edit_ - forum admin


----------



## LoneRanger

I am in! I have to tie Garry for first place this year! ;D



L.R.


----------



## ucfsae81

whats the best way to take the pictures for the 08 tournament?


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I know it says any skiff is eligible, does that include me? If so, Im in!


The 162 Scout is in!


----------



## tom_in_orl

> whats the best way to take the pictures for the 08 tournament?


1. Digital Camera. 
2. 1st or last photo needs to be of the token. Or you can include the token with the fish shot.
3. 2nd shot needs to clearly show the fish. Remember if there is a tie then quality of fish *and* photos will be considered.
4. 3rd shot is optional and shows the fish on a measuring stick. This photo is to verify fish is over the slot minimum or for bragging rights on biggest fish in a category.
5. Upload your photos to a hosting solution like photobucket.com
6. Post your fishing report.


----------



## Shinerkiller

Hey Tom what about Peacock Bass?


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Hey Tom what about Peacock Bass?


Good catch. I will add it.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

FlatsSteeler is in


----------



## Guest

> I know it says any skiff is eligible, does that include me? If so, Im in!


Yes, "Skiffs". Except you.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Tom any chance of adding the Hybrid Stripper(Sunshine Bass) to the list this fish is a freshwater stripper with a attitude .....FWC considers this fish a gamefish......if not no big deal....


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Tom any chance of adding the Hybrid Stripper(Sunshine Bass) to the list this fish is a freshwater stripper with a attitude .....FWC considers this fish a gamefish......if not no big deal....


It has been added.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Thanks Tom......They seem to be a targeted fish in the Medard Res between Valrico & Plant City as well as the Specs.....I am going to do a bit more Freshwater Fishing this yr.....


----------



## Big_Fish

I'm in too! What about Gar?


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I'm in too! What about Gar?


Nope


----------



## iMacattack

Sailfish? Yes off a skiff.


----------



## Guest

> Sailfish? Yes off a skiff.



RJ's Panga is a skiff and Sailfish is one of his target fish.  I think bonus points for catching one off a microskiff though. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack

Inshore VS Near Shore VS Offshore...

Just so there is not confusion as on the East Coast it's easy to classify but areas like Mingo and Tampa there could be some confusion as to what qualifies as inshore waters. I propose using the USCG line of demarcation as the cut off point... What do you guys think?

The line of demarcation is noted on all official charts by a dashed line.


http://www.marinewaypoints.com/learn/charts/AtlanticCoast.shtml
Look up your area here.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sailfish is definitely out. 

I am in agreement with Imacattack on the definition of inshore.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Now question....

If I am going to be 18 in December can I compete?


----------



## costefishnt

yes you can. in december.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Let me check with the lawyers ;D I might have to get a parental signature


----------



## orlgheenoer

I wonder how many I can get on fly?


----------



## ucfsae81

> Now question....
> 
> If I am going to be 18 in December can I compete?



i feel old and i'm not even 30 yet


----------



## brew1891

the other lawyer is in ;D

do i need to write a legal brief about the definition of "inshore"? :


----------



## ucfsae81

if we fish in a kayak, by ourselves can we just take a picture with the date stamp function from the camera?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sorry not kayaks :-/ Only fish caught in a skiff are eligible.


----------



## iMacattack

> the other lawyer is in ;D
> 
> do i need to write a legal brief about the definition of "inshore"? :



I thought it was pretty well defined by the COLREG demarcation line. :


----------



## Fishiest1

So I can use my 15 release or my 1890 Action Craft?


----------



## JRH

It's already Feb. 1st and not one person is on the scoreboard??? [smiley=waiting.gif]


----------



## deerfly

Did I miss the shotgun start? Oh well, no biggie. I can't fish under pressure anyway, I get enough of that at work.  Go get em fella's, I'll just hang around the dock and see what comes in.


----------



## Fishiest1

> It's already Feb. 1st and not one person is on the scoreboard???  [smiley=waiting.gif]



I will be tomorrow! I wasnt paying attention and didnt think my 15 release was legal so have not been posting my reports from this year!


----------



## ucfsae81

yeah my first red of the year was a tad small for the competition this year but i should have a trout and pompano up tomorrow


----------



## santander

is it safe to assume that aluminum boats don't qualify as a skiff, aluminum is all i have so i'm either in or out.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> is it safe to assume that aluminum boats don't qualify as a skiff, aluminum is all i have so i'm either in or out.



We are going to discuss it. Let you know soon.


----------



## chandler27

Crap haha I just realized those reds I caught with my little brother could have counted! $#!&! :-/


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

And the trout!


----------



## ucfsae81

i'm waiting for someone to put a pic so i can see how to do it


----------



## chandler27

> And the trout!


Haha thanks for making me feel that much better bout it Rob  [smiley=frustrate2.gif]

How was it? lol


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Mmmmmmmmmmmm... BURP!


----------



## zero_gravity

"I am in!"
how about mackeral


----------



## tom_in_orl

> is it safe to assume that aluminum boats don't qualify as a skiff, aluminum is all i have so i'm either in or out.



We discussed it and aluminum jon boats are in. 

Kayaks are still out. Justification being that there are other forums that hold kayak specific contests.

Mackeral are out. Maybe next year if you can show me how to target them while fishing inshore.


----------



## ucfsae81

so if i'm in my kayak, i need to hunt someone down and take a pic on their boat, should be fun :'(


----------



## ucfsae81

Kayaks are still out. Justification being that there are other forums that hold kayak specific contests.


all the kayak forums suck, they're either based over at the west coast or jax 

a kayak is just a micro version of a microskiff and thats all i have right now i, guess i'll just use my student loan to buy a boat now school can alway wait 

is possible to make just one exception  if not can someone pic me up at beacon 42 this sat around 6:30am thanks


----------



## MATT

> is it safe to assume that aluminum boats don't qualify as a skiff, aluminum is all i have so i'm either in or out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We discussed it and aluminum jon boats are in.
> 
> Kayaks are still out. Justification being that there are other forums that hold kayak specific contests.
> 
> Mackeral are out. Maybe next year if you can show me how to target them while fishing inshore.
Click to expand...

Tom, Spansh Mackeral are diffenty a inshore target in South Florida..


----------



## iMacattack

What he said!


----------



## tom_in_orl

> can someone pic me up at beacon 42 this sat around 6:30am thanks



Now that is getting resourceful. [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

quote]

Tom, Spansh Mackeral are diffenty a inshore target in South Florida..[/quote]


I caught two in haulover last year, I guess I got lucky? Only two I have ever caught. Anyway, I would like to try and play this year, count me in!


----------



## zack_attack

I would like to sign up ;D


----------



## TomFL

*I am in*, but have a question on this: "3. Token: A photo of you with US paper cash money needs to be included to prove its a 2008 photo. Photo with cash should be taken that day and can be separate from fish but should show same clothes, boat, weather, fishing location to prove its a 2008 catch. "

Take a pic of the fish with $$????????????????????/

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl

It doesn't have to be in the picture with the fish. Just take a picture with the money in the photo when you start your trip to prove its a 2008 photo. 

For example,

1. Take a picture of you with the money on your way out that day. The next picture is you with the fish then we can all tell its a current picture because you have the same clothes and other items around you. 

2. Get a badge holder and stick a dollar in it for the pictures. 

3. Sticker a dollar bill to your boat so its there when you go to take a picture.

Since no one has actually posted a picture that conforms to the rules yet (myself included) I am open to suggestion for a better option.


----------



## TomFL

Gotcha...Money... It won't buy you happiness but it'll sure let you choose your misery....

-T


----------



## fatalbert43

I'm in!


----------



## eric__the_angler

I guess I'm in 2


----------



## UCFishin19

I'm in


----------



## Ron_W.

Here's one.
32 1/2" red just over ten pounds.


----------



## Big_Fish

7 1/2 #r


----------



## tom_in_orl

Well the last two post pretty much cover how to do it right and how not to do it. Ron_W did it right by submitting a picture with cash. Big Fish didn't.


----------



## gillz

Why NOt...I'm in


----------



## Big_Fish

> Well the last two post pretty much cover how to do it right and how not to do it. Ron_W did it right by submitting a picture with cash. Big Fish didn't.


You saw me there isn't that enough?

I don't carry cash on board!


----------



## LoneRanger

bummer bigfish, a 7.5# bass would have been hard to beat! :


----------



## Snookdaddy

I'm in like Flynn!


----------



## JIMMYZ750

I M N 2


----------



## Big_Fish

> bummer bigfish, a 7.5# bass would have been hard to beat!  :



That was just a baby more like it to come!


----------



## Big_Fish

Since no one has actually posted a picture that conforms to the rules yet (myself included) I am open to suggestion for a better option. [/quote]



How about the honor system?

Or a witness?


----------



## tom_in_orl

actually Ron_W has posted correctly. But since the stakes may be raised by a MAJOR sponsor to be names soon we might make slight modifications.


----------



## JRH

> we might make slight modifications.



Banning bait and gulps? [smiley=ban.gif]



Kidding....


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

0o0o0... interesting...


----------



## Weedy

> we might make slight modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banning bait and gulps?   [smiley=ban.gif]
Click to expand...


[smiley=bigshock.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] WHOA, scared me there for a second!


----------



## kangaroo14

I'm in thanks


----------



## BobFLA

I'm in.

Best to all
Bob


----------



## Jedinite77

Wanted to say hello to everyone on the forum, considering I'm new and all. Wanted to know if this challenge is open to newbies like myself? By the way, '03 HPX-T. Thanks


----------



## tom_in_orl

Yep, everyone is welcome.


----------



## Big_Fish

What are the new rules?


----------



## tom_in_orl

*MAJOR UPDATE *- See Below (Also added to original post)

------------------------------------------------------------------

*GRAND PRIZE*

The winner of this years Shallow Water Challenge is going to walk away with a Custom Gheenoe 2008 NMZ courtesy of Custom Gheenoe! Also a Yeti Sherpa cooler courtesy of The Skiff Shop and a 2008 Continental trailer courtesy of Microskiff.com!!!! (* see rules for details)

That’s not all. We are going to make this a project boat for 2008. Watch for more stuff to be added through out the year!



















Grand prize winner will be best overall angler will be selected based upon:
1. Number of Species Caught
2. Tie breakers will be decided by overall quality of fish and photos.

Other prizes (if we have that many) will be given out by random drawing from participants. Chances in the drawing will be give for:
1. One per species caught
2. Two for largest overall length for a species


*TERMS, WAIVER, RELEASE OF LIABILITY, AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE*


In consideration of being allowed to participate in any way in microskiff.com's sport fishing activities, web site, or related events and activities, the User agrees to the following:

1. I acknowledge and fully understand that I will be engaging in activities that involve risk of damage to personal property, or serious injury, including permanent disability and death, and severe social and economic losses which might result not only from my own actions, inactions or negligence, but the actions, inactions or negligence of others, as a result of boating, fishing, wading in the water and swimming, including but not limited to perils of sea and waterways, acts of other participants, adverse sea and weather conditions, and I hereby assume complete responsibility and liability for such risks. Further, there may be other risks not known or not reasonably foreseeable at this time.
2. I do hereby release, waive, discharge and COVENANT NOT TO SUE microskiff.com, its directors, agents, employees, sponsors or any other individual in any way associated with microskiff.com, all of which are hereinafter referred to as 'Releasees', from any and all liability to me, my heirs and next of kin for any and all claims, demands, losses or damages on account of injury, including death or damage to property, caused or alleged to be caused in whole or in part by the negligence or any other actions of the Releasees or otherwise.
3. I KNOWINGLY AND FREELY ASSUME ALL SUCH RISKS, both known and unknown, EVEN IF ARISING FROM THE NEGLIGENCE OF THE RELEASEES or others, and assume full responsibility for my participation.
4. I certify that my physical condition and training are adequate to enable me to compete safely in microskiff.com events.
5. I hereby grant full permission to microskiff.com any and all of the sponsors of this event or their representatives to use any photographs, video, or any other records of this event for any purpose whatever.
6. All prizes may be subject to federal and/or state taxes. microskiff.com assumes no responsibility for failure to report awarded prizes.
7. Grand prize winner agrees to keep prize for at least one year from being awarded boat. Winner is expected to use boat for fishing and is requested to post at least a few fish reports with pictures in 2009. Boat will be awarded in used condition since it will be registered and used by forum members through out 2008 as a microskiff forum project. 
8. This waiver may not be modified in any way. If any part of this waiver is determined to be invalid by law, all other parts of this waiver shall remain valid and enforceable.
9. I hereby warrant and represent that I am over 18 years of age and have agreed to this WAIVER, RELEASE OF LIABILITY AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE freely and voluntarily. 

I HAVE READ THE ABOVE TERMS, WAIVER, RELEASE OF LIABILITY, AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE, AND UNDERSTAND THAT I HAVE GIVEN UP SUBSTANTIAL RIGHTS BY SIGNING IT ELECTRONICALLY, AND ELECTRONICALLY SIGNED IT FREELY AND VOLUNTARILY BY INDICATING MY INTENT TO PARTICIPATE BELOW AND/OR BY SUBMITTING A PHOTOS AS INDICATED IN THE RULES LISTED HERE.

Good luck fishing this year and above all be safe in everything you do on the water.


----------



## zero_gravity

ilike rule #7 the best [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Garry

Awesome boat!!


----------



## MATT

HAVE READ THE ABOVE TERMS, WAIVER, RELEASE OF LIABILITY, AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE, AND UNDERSTAND THAT I HAVE GIVEN UP SUBSTANTIAL RIGHTS BY SIGNING IT ELECTRONICALLY, AND ELECTRONICALLY SIGNED IT FREELY AND VOLUNTARILY BY INDICATING MY INTENT TO PARTICIPATE BELOW AND/OR BY SUBMITTING A PHOTOS AS INDICATED IN THE RULES LISTED HERE.


MATT

I AM IN !!!


----------



## OSWLD

little late, but i'm in


----------



## krash

Hi all, just stumbled across this thread, read it first to last post, Agree to the Waiver statement.. I'd like in.

Looks like I'm only down by 1 Redfish to date anyhow.

11. Qualifying boats are ANY skiff. -- *What qualifies a boat as a skiff ?*
I read a couple post that dis-qualify a kayak as eligible , but what draws the line between Skiff and Non-skiff ?


----------



## iMacattack

Just tell your son to take you fishing more... the D2D fits the bill for skiff. ;D


----------



## Gramps

I'm in as of noon tomorrow, I'll have my boat then! Anyone want to fish the South Shore?


----------



## iMacattack

*2008 microskiff.com Shallow Water Challenge has been temporarily postponed pending transfer.​*
Thanks you
microskiff.com Management.


----------

